# Hospital coding pointers, please



## helenadutoit@comcast.net (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going for an interview tomorrow for a hospital coding position.  I haven't done hospital coding, other than outpation GI coding.  Is there a big difference between CPC and CPC-H?  If yes, could you please give me a few pointers that I should be aware of.  I would so much like to get this position, but I'm scared that I don't know enough about Hospital coding.  I'm a good learner, so I won't mind to update my knowledge.

Thanks in advance.
Catherine.


----------

